# Rig Em Right Field Bully Dog Blind



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone have an opinion on how good these are? Is there something else I should consider?

Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## Gunssmoke3217 (Feb 12, 2013)

Hardcore Dog Caves are real nice


----------



## vonglor (Mar 28, 2013)

Bought one this year, easy to pack and assemble. The materials used feels like it will last a long time out in the field. I've probably used it 4-5 times and have had no complaints.


----------



## marsh (Jun 27, 2013)

I have a ghg dog blind and really like it. I have used it a lot for two seasons and it is still in good shape.


----------



## RMC$$$ (Oct 1, 2012)

I have a rigem right and really like it. I have used it for about 50 hunts and it is still in great shape just a little dirty. It has a thick bottom that has withstood a lot of launches from the dog to get birds. I have heard from others that is an issue with some of the other dog blinds.


----------



## Red Creek (Feb 27, 2013)

I use a final approach mutt hut original and haven't had any issues other than it's hard to set up. I really have to pull hard on the frame to allow the pins to lock the frame open.


----------



## sick lids (Sep 25, 2012)

A buddy has the momarsh 1 and it works even in shallow water. As for ease of use I don't think you can beat the rig em right, just like a slinky.


----------



## grizzly (Dec 27, 2013)

My friend swears by his rigem right


----------



## Red Creek (Feb 27, 2013)

Most Complaints are that it is too small


----------



## Dustin D (Jan 12, 2012)

How do you hunt? Fields? Flooded Timber? Boat? 

I think knowing those things would matter on which you choose. 

Some are taller but allow for the dog to see more(Final Approach Mutt Hut II), 
some are more sleek, (Avery Ground Force)
some are more suitable to handle rain etc.(Rig'em Right)

I've seen this new MOmarsh used for low water hunting. 
Don't know anyone with it but it's features may suit you.
http://www.momarsh.com/shallow-water-solutions/sws-invisilab-universal-dog-hide/


/


----------



## Goosklr (Feb 24, 2014)

The momarsh is awesome although I don't have one but I have hunted with a guy who does. I have the Avery ground force, which I do like but it is low profile and my new male dog thinks its a little small as he doesn't like to get inside it. Im working with him on that!


----------

